# Illegible BSOD on windows 8 after random shut downs



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

My pc randomly shuts down a few times during the day and then gives random illegible bsods. After about 2 happen it stops happening and the pc runs smoothly till shutdown. Help is appreciated.

























P.S. I already tried running windows drive and memory diagnostics.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello romas69 and Welcome to TSG.

Create a folder on the desktop and name it anything you like. Now please go to "C:\Windows\Minidump" Copy the continence to the folder you created and compress it using winrar, winzip or 7zip and upload it to this post. HOW TO UPLOAD. Click Go Advanced / Scroll down to Manage Attachments / Click Browse and locate the compressed file and then click upload.


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for being so helpful, here is the dump file.


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## PcPhoenix (Jan 18, 2015)

This is almost certainly a hardware problem. The graphics chip on your motherboard is dying, and the motherboard needs to be replaced. If you're using a desktop computer, then just the graphics card needs to be replaced.

The reason it seems to happen randomly is because the condition of your graphics card depends on the temperature that the computer is running at. The main culprit are cracks in the solderballs underneath your GPU. These solderballs deform under thermal stress, so at certain temperatures the shape of the cracks will change and you experience crashes and errors.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

romas69

1. Sorry you were left with no response after posting the dump

*2. Do you still need help please*

3. I have analysed your dumps and your motherboard is 
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
*P55A-UD5*

Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
Socket 1156
running an Intel i7 processor
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU

4. Both dumps are memory related. However that does NOT mean that the physical ram is the problem

5. One dump briefly is
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced. This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe. Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.

6. The other dump is 
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
which is actually what is known as excessive paged pool usage

Again that is related to memory.

7. IF you still need help please tell me the make and FULL model of the computer if it is branded
I see on your posted images the Samsung Monitor - but I need the make and full model of the COMPUTER

8. Also please post a copy and paste of the info in the white box when you run this - our System Info utility
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

9. If you do reply please include which ANTI Virus you are using as there is some evidence to suggest that operations by that program could be the cause.

10 IMHO the suggestion that the cause is


> This is almost certainly a hardware problem. The graphics chip on your motherboard is dying, and the motherboard needs to be replaced. If you're using a desktop computer, then just the graphics card needs to be replaced.


is not at this stage supported by the evidence. It MAY of course prove to be correct. However the cost of having this investigated OR the cost of you replacing graphic card or motherboard is NOT a suggestion I would recommend to you at this early stage


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I have to agree with Macboatmaster here. Yes, it could be a hardware issue. IMHO, with computers, as with life, sometimes killing a fly with an uzi is overkill.


----------



## PcPhoenix (Jan 18, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> 10 IMHO the suggestion that the cause is
> is not at this stage supported by the evidence. It MAY of course prove to be correct. However the cost of having this investigated OR the cost of you replacing graphic card or motherboard is NOT a suggestion I would recommend to you at this early stage


The screen is the evidence. I know it's hard to believe if you haven't seen this, but i used to get computers like this every day. Desktop and laptop, and I've reflowed hundreds of video cards / mobo GPUs and even reballs to get it working again. It's incredibly typical. Very few things going wrong on a computer would cause the screen like this to go bad, besides hardware problems with video chip.

I think it's just an experience thing, I've been dealing with and repairing faulty hardware for quite some time. I know OP has an external card (based on his mobo), and this is exactly how external video cards die, rainbow glitches everywhere.

It isn't hard to test either. OP might have another video card laying around, many people do. Swap and see what happens.


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> romas69
> 
> 1. Sorry you were left with no response after posting the dump
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying.

Here's the info that the .exe provided :

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 4091 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 5800 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1945497 MB, Free - 1123846 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., P55A-UD5
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I always thought i had microsoft security essiantials running, but as the program showed it was disabled, now I enabled it and am running a quick scan.

The PC is custom built, I don't really know what you mean by FULL model, the case is coolermaster, and I think everything else is provided by the SysInfo.exe .


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

And btw I think there maybe, maybe is a problem with the HDD. It always showed that an error occured(0) with the two physical devices in red letters. Then I installed intel rapid storage technology and one of the hard drives seemed to be fixed and the error didn't occur anymore. After installing it the BSOD became less frequent, almost non-existant, but still 1 or 2 times a day it happens, but know when the BSOD happens it IIRC doesn't show illegible screens, it rather shows error messages and the PC restarts on it self when finished collecting info. I will upload a pic of the Physical device error messages, when I'll restart my PC later.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The report that Windows Defender is disabled is a glitch in our Sys Info utility
There is no MSE on 8 or 8.1 Windows Defender is included in the system and is the 8 version of MSE although a lot better


Just a couple of points for now
1.Please just click reply and not quote
There is no benefit in quoting back to me all I have said
Would you please only quote anything you wish to particularly highlight to me.


2. In view of what you have said up to now please start with a cmd prompt in admin rights
and type


sfc /scannow
pleased post what it reports


The cmd prompt window must be headed
Administrator cmd prompt


and not just cmd prompt


from desktop windows key
type cmd
then when it appears right click and click run as admin.


Or if it is in fact 8.1 right click Microsoft white flag left of taskbar and click cmd prompt admin


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here are the error messages that i mentioned earlier.
The Member disk (0) showed exact same error as below before installing intel rapid storage.

Sry i didn't know about the quote thing.

At the moment I'm not home. I will run the cmd prompt and post the results when I get back.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As you probably already know there are NO drivers provided by Gigabyte for that board for Windows 8

Please run the scan I sent you on the system file check and see what that reports

IF it reports all files in order and no violations found please establish a restore point and the download and install this

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...5/eng/SetupChipset.exe&Lang=eng&Dwnldid=20775


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please cancel that system file check scan and the download of the chipset drivers


SORRY about this but I had no idea, that you had a RAID setup.
There was of course no mention of it in your post - not that I mean there should have been - as perhaps you do not know that you apparently have two Seagate barracuda hard drives installed in a RAID 0 setup
That is I think and I am NOT qualified with RAID - two hard drives with striping


Half of the data is stored on one drive and half on the other. So while one block of data is being written to disk 1. Another block of data is being written to the other disk.


There is no mirror of data as with other RAID setups and no recovery if one drive fails or the data is corrupted.


As I said I apologise but I only noticed the RAID setup after looking at your image in post 13.


I am as I said not the person to help you with a RAID setup
According to your image you can see that you have three devices detected
On SATA ports 2 and 3 are the Seagate ST31500341AS Barracuda hard drives


I will see if I can get someone to respond who has experience of RAID




PLEASE SEND a screenshot of disk management
showing please upper main window and the lower pane


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

The scan gave these results : 

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh ok , I'm slow today.

Wait, so no need to install the drivers?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry abut that please see edited post 15


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah thank you for your response, I feel very dumb not mentioning this problem. I don't know how I could've forgotten this essential detail.


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here is the disk management screenshot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No need for you to apologise. I feel bad for looking carefully at your image on post 13
So may I presume that you are confirming that you do have a RAID array - 0 with the two drives

 
Data storage in a RAID 0 setup


----------



## romas69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, I do have a RAID array - 0 apparently.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK presumably the other disk is not showing in disk management - due to some error with it


From what I have seen I do not think it is a graphics card issue - but I may of course be proved wrong


I will as I said see if someone else can help 


Rather than backing up what you can and starting again.


Good luck with it.


----------



## PcPhoenix (Jan 18, 2015)

Try downloading FurMark: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

Download it, run it, and let it go for a few hours. It will stress-test your GPU and cause it to heat up, possibly exposing (although not guaranteed) problems with your video card.

The goal here is to try to reproduce the BSoD's by stressing your video card. Give it a shot.

EDIT: Also, just some handy info. People use Raid 0 mostly as a way to improve read/write times. You can split one file between two drives and then when you read it back you have two drives working in parallel retrieving the data, theoretically decreasing the time it takes to read the file in half. Realistically, there is an improvement but it's never that high. Some people raid 0 multiple SSD drives :O


----------

